# Alfa - AWUS036H 5dB Antenne - Richtig einstellen



## KingSasch (9. Juli 2012)

Hey ihr Lieben, 

ich brauch ganz dringend Hilfe.

Und zwar habe ich mir ein Alfa - AWUS036H mit 5dB Antenne zugelegt, weil ich hörte dass sich so der Wlan empfang deutlich verbessern lässt.
Nunja, bestellt, ausgepackt, installiert und eingestöpselt. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ich habe jetz satten Wlan-Empfang.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich habe gelesen dass in Deutschland nur maximal 100mH pro Gerät erlaubt sind, ich aber weiss dass mein Gerät bis zu 1.000mH Sendeleistung hat.
Ich habe zwar in meiner Alfa Wireless Lan Utility ein Balken den ich von 1%-100% regeln kann, weiss aber dennoch nicht ob es damit getan ist wenn ich den auf 1 stehen lasse.
Da steht Tx Power = 1%


Was ist Tx Power?
und was sollte ich noch beachten?

Danke schonmal für alle die sich die Mühe machen mir zu helfen


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Heyho, 

ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit den gleichen Stick gekauft. 
Unter Windows lief der glaube ich out-of-the-box gleich mit Maximum. 
Ich musste irgendwo ein neues Profil anlegen und dort konnte ich die Sendeleistung einstellen. 
Du musst halt zu sehen, dass er nur mit maximal 100mW bzw. 20dbm sendet. 
Ich meine auch, dass TX Power = Sendeleistung ist. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich es aber soweit wie möglich heruntersetzen. 
Diese Grenzwerte gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## KingSasch (9. Juli 2012)

ja denke ich auch... nur bekomme ich nirgends konkrete informationen und da ich mich nicht so auskenne mit wlan und son gedöhns bin ich sehr vorsichtig....


----------



## Emerald Flint (9. Juli 2012)

*Tx* steht für: 

_Transmitter_, Sendeanlage im Funkverkehr oder Sender (_Uploader_) im Computer-Datenverkehr; das _x_ steht als „Kürzel“ für die Buchstaben nach dem _T_; Gegensatz: Rx Receiver (Empfänger)
quelle TX


----------

